# Marzocchi Drop Off Triple Forks



## SpikeX (Nov 23, 2007)

I was wondering, how long are the stantions on the Drop Off Triples, and are they the same length as the 888's stantions? Also, how thick are the stantions, as they look a little thinner compared to the 888 ones. And finally, do they have compression adjustment?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

The drop off triples have 32mm stanchions whereas '07 and prior 888's have 35mm stanchions and the '08's have 38mm stanchions, so they are not interchangeable.

This explains why they look thinner: they are.

No they don't have compression adjustment, and they are overall a crappy fork.


----------



## SpikeX (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for the help! Don't worry, I won't be getting the forks myself.  

Are the Drop Off stantions the same length as the 888s though? I mean when you look at the Drop Off Triples, do they look like they have 200mm of travel like the 888s do, or can you see that they have a little less travel?


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

I have to assume that they're shorter. Making a 150mm travel fork look like a 200 would be the idiodic.


----------



## chris_f (Jul 2, 2007)

The Drop Off Triple is 170mm.


----------



## SpikeX (Nov 23, 2007)

Well I figured that they might make the stantions the same length so that the fork has the same length as the 888, so that you can retrofit different forks to the bike...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Axle to crown height is not necessarily correlated to the amount of exposed stanchion, which also may not relate to the travel. And if the change in height is not extreme, then neither will the change in geometry.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

and you can make the fork suck less over all - by a bit - if you put a heavier weight oil in it - like 15 or so. i found that made mine better - still sucked the balls of a homeless dog - but - at least it didn't have flees any longer.


----------



## SpikeX (Nov 23, 2007)

On the 2007 DOTs, do you still have to adjust the reboud internally by making a 30" long 12mm rod? Or have they come up with an easier system for '07 / made the rebound adjustment external?


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

Has anybody weighed their 05 drop off triples?

Marzocchi says 3020g w/out a steer tube, but does anybody know for sure?

http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/detailSPAForksMTB.asp?IDFolder=113&LN=UK&Sito=mtb&IDOggetto=8486


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

atomicAdam said:


> and you can make the fork suck less over all - by a bit - if you put a heavier weight oil in it - like 15 or so. i found that made mine better - still sucked the balls of a homeless dog - but - at least it didn't have flees any longer.


You can also prevent spiking by improving the fluid flow. There's a washer that snaps shut against the orifice. This prevents fluid from flowing... and thus spiking. So you drill holes in the washer, tap the holes, and thread in a couple of grub screws. This keeps the washer from closing over the orifice. BIG improvement.


----------



## kona4lyf (Sep 24, 2007)

yes you do,still adjust internaly,ive got a 06 and 07 sitting in a box collecting well deserved dust,also would have to say if i stood my 07 dot beside a 888 it would not be very far off the same looking height,
:madman: D.O.T:madman:


----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

I think their really crappy . Only made for trading . I mean all features has been cancelled for a low price. What those that make : a low profile product . 

No spring on the left leg. A little too much air harsh top out and a little less bottom out. 
I made a 50 WT oil for it ( a mixture of 80 WT hydro oil and a 10 WT one ) .The compression improved but it still toped a bit. 

At last I sold it and got a 66 RC2X. Whoa not comparable .

But they have a long ride height . Axel to crown it 555 mm only 203 mm 888’s are taller.


----------

